# Mk4 ABS swap TEVES mk20 / 60?



## chickenshedd (May 23, 2020)

Hi, reposting question from hydrid forum as makes more sense here:

Has anyone ever swapped between TEVES mk20 and mk60 in mk4 golf or similar, or know any details?
I've built a homebrew from 2+ donor cars and ended up with mk20 brake hardware throughout but the engine & ECU came from a car with a mk60 setup and so is expecting to communicate with a mk60 2wd ABS unit.

Can anyone tell me whether it is possible to adapt my ECU to speak to a 4motion mk20 ABS unit? I really don't want to have to take it all off and buy a mk60 4motion setup to fit!
The ABS unit fitted is 1J0907379AB - ESP20, CAN v005, mk20
I believe the one that the ECU used to be connected to was a 2wd - 1C0907375M, ESP.... mk60
The car gives me fault code 18261 / P1853 ABS implausible message intermittent.
The ECU is coded for its 2wd donor car (00002), and the 4 motion ABS brain (coding 00214). I think I have to adapt the ECU coding to tell it that it is now 4motion... Any ideas or info welcome! (have posted for this bit in the 4motion forum)

Another annoying thing is that when plugging in my friend's Snap-on diagnostic thing, although it communicates with the ABS unit, it says the bleeding procedure 'is not supported in this module'. Consequently I have never heard the ABS pump run. Is there another way I can activate the ABS pump, anybody with mk20 TEVES knowledge? Do I believe what the Snap-on tool is telling me?

cheers all.


----------

